# Peanuts and dry rub



## dravery (Apr 20, 2012)

I came here the other day looking for a good rub recipe for brisket.  As always, there are a number of opinions on the subject ranging from salt and pepper only, to everything but the kitchen sink.  

I already know how to mix salt and pepper in equal proportion, so I've decided to go in the other direction a bit.  Taking advice from all over the site this is what I've come up with:

1 part dry mustard

1 part cumin

1 part chili powder (which also has cumin in it, but has other stuff too)

1 part Cayenne

2 parts table salt

1 part very coarse ground black pepper

a dash of fine ground white pepper

2 parts turbinado sugar

To be honest, I didn't measure it that closely - I just kind of eyeballed it until it looked right.

I wanted to make sure that it tasted good before I throw this stuff all over a 13 pound brisket.  But how do you test out a rub, short of eating it by the spoonful?  I've got to be certain my meat will be properly rubbed.

I came up with the following solution:

Add ≈1.5 cups of dry roasted peanuts to a small Tupperware container with a lid.  

Add 2 capfuls of extra virgin olive oil to the peanuts (just enough to thinly coat everything - a little dab'll do ya.)

Add rub mixture to taste

Add ≈ 2-3 drops of liquid smoke.

Put the lid on the container, and shake and rotate the container on each axis, several times until the mixture is evenly distributed.








It's a terrible picture, but it made for a spicy, savory snack.  I'll bet a bigger batch of this would make for a great pre-bbq snack for guests (more leftovers for me - hahahaha).  If nothing else, it gives you something to do with leftover rub.


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the idea.

I have a bowl of the filling for pork shots that was leftover .Now i know what to do w/ it !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

Smoke them Peanuts! This recipe is great just substitute your rub for the spices that Scarbelly puts in with the Honey...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2012)

May have to give it a try


----------

